# DNR- game warden



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 19, 2010)

I don't have enough college credit hours to qualify but I've seen alot of people make posts on here about this job here it is

https://www.careers.ga.gov/jobsearch/jobdetail.asp?ReqNum=462-17911ab


----------



## savage (Dec 23, 2010)

*job*

there are no job openings right now, the website is incorrect.


----------



## Kawaliga (Dec 24, 2010)

You also have to be POST certified before you are hired, IF and when there are any openings.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 24, 2010)

tetgunner said:


> You also have to be POST certified before you are hired, IF and when there are any openings.



no not yet. 


T


----------



## Kawaliga (Dec 25, 2010)

Throwback said:


> no not yet.
> 
> 
> T



Maybe you know something I don't, but our local DNR Ranger talked to my son about getting hired, and he was the one that stated that Post certification was a requirement.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 25, 2010)

tetgunner said:


> Maybe you know something I don't, but our local DNR Ranger talked to my son about getting hired, and he was the one that stated that Post certification was a requirement.



not at this time. it is moving that way but it hasn't happened yet. for anyone planning for the future though this will probably happen. a person can pay their own way through the academy at a regional academy. 


T


----------



## Poleclimber15 (Jan 1, 2011)

Georgia Hard Hunter....I really like your signature, even if you are a Rebel....


----------



## limbhanger (Jan 2, 2011)

Check with your local technical school, I think some are now offering Pre-Service POST certification. You may also qualify for Georgia HOPE. Good luck!


----------



## chairgunner (Jan 5, 2011)

limbhanger said:


> Check with your local technical school, I think some are now offering Pre-Service POST certification. You may also qualify for Georgia HOPE. Good luck!



nope only state POST schools can qualify you


----------



## Hunter22 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hotty Toddy!!!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Feb 23, 2011)

limbhanger said:


> Check with your local technical school, I think some are now offering Pre-Service POST certification. You may also qualify for Georgia HOPE. Good luck!



northwestern Tech does offer it as a 16 week course.  You also pick up quite a few credit hours within the course.  


chairgunner said:


> nope only state POST schools can qualify you



According to the criminal justice dean at GNTC college, state does recognize a lot of the tech schools certifications. They are considered state certifiedI just talked to him last week about this. I think that is fairly new though.  Then again...  My son who is a DJJ JCO, has beentold by his department, that should he decide to transfer to another department, the he could get his additional certification at his own expense, from GNTC.

*DJJ, and DOC mandate dosen't cover all aspects for a state law enforcement agent.


----------

